# Getting to be a problem



## Mike1950 (Nov 9, 2014)

The moose have taken over. Nobody walks around a corner here with out peeking first. Cow is quite foul tempered- couple people have been chased. Game dept is supposed to move them but I am not holding my breath. There is a fence between us- calf is 10 ft away. Cow moo's like a cow when she want's calves to come.
PS- They are raising hell with my trees..............

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kazuma78 (Nov 9, 2014)

Sounds like a job for a pellet gun haha


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 9, 2014)

Slingshot works for scaring them off but they just come right back- These are getting quite tame. Try to get 10' from one when you are hunting...........


----------



## kazuma78 (Nov 9, 2014)

sounds like a real pain haha moose season should be easy though


----------



## DKMD (Nov 9, 2014)

Maybe a nice big bowl of antifreeze could get left out... I hear it's deliciously lethal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2014)

It's a horrible death though. Not sure how it would effect the meat either. The organd couldn't be eaten for sure but wouldn't it be in the blood and thus the meat as well? .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 9, 2014)

Kevin said:


> It's a horrible death though. Not sure how it would effect the meat either. The organd couldn't be eaten for sure but wouldn't it be in the blood and thus the meat as well? .


I hadn't considered eating it... I probably wouldn't. I don't have any experience with the aftermath, but I've heard it is a possible solution to wild critters who've overstepped their boundaries... A little stealthier than dropping it with a rifle.


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 9, 2014)

Time for a moose roast. Chuck


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 9, 2014)

They are marking them with a paintball gun. Fish and game have been out here a couple times. If you shot one of the calves- 300-400 lbs you would have to deal with the mother and fish and game. Not something you are going to hide very easy-nor move.


----------



## kazuma78 (Nov 9, 2014)

Sounds like time to install an electric fence, keep the critters out haha


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 9, 2014)

kazuma78 said:


> Sounds like time to install an electric fence, keep the critters out haha



Not quite sure if that is practical- one acre lots give you some room but not electric/barb wire fence room. Bottle rockets/sling shot and harass the game dept- the whole neighborhood is sick of them.


----------



## kazuma78 (Nov 9, 2014)

You could put out a nice pail of drinking water for them... that just happens to be connected to an underground power line.


----------



## Tclem (Nov 9, 2014)

What about a bulldog


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 9, 2014)

Get you some tannerite...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Nov 9, 2014)

That video is awesome. Great idea haha


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 9, 2014)

How many LFRB do you need?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2014)

That was cool. I love me some binary explosive. I need to make up another 100 pounds or so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Nov 9, 2014)

Is it a lot cheaper to make yourself? I was buying it in 50 pound bulk for about $180 for 50 pounds.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2014)

It's only two components. 34-0-0 fertilizer (ammonium nitrate) and 5% aluminum powder. I still have about 25 pounds of 30 micron 500 mesh AL powder. I bought a bunch of it about 6 years ago. With a ratio of 95/5 you can do the math on how much explosive I can make with 25 pounds of AL powder. Our local ag supply always has the 34-0-0 on hand but I hear it is scarce in parts of the country.

You can make t yourself for about 1/3 the price.


----------



## Brink (Nov 9, 2014)

Kevin said:


> It's a horrible death though. Not sure how it would effect the meat either. The organd couldn't be eaten for sure but wouldn't it be in the blood and thus the meat as well? .



Ethylene glycol is added to cake mix to add moistness.
Polypropylene glycol absorbs water, makes spicy flavors more pronounced.
Both are FDA approved in trace amounts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 9, 2014)

Kevin said:


> It's only two components. 34-0-0 fertilizer (ammonium nitrate) and 5% aluminum powder. I still have about 25 pounds of 30 micron 500 mesh AL powder. I bought a bunch of it about 6 years ago. With a ratio of 95/5 you can do the math on how much explosive I can make with 25 pounds of AL powder. Our local ag supply always has the 34-0-0 on hand but I hear it is scarce in parts of the country.
> 
> You can make t yourself for about 1/3 the price.



A couple thousand lbs of shredded moose guts spread out over the yard sounds sorta nasty -over the top and a down rite helluva mess  to clean up to me. i will stick to bottle rockets.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2014)

Brink said:


> Ethylene glycol is added to cake mix to add moistness.
> Polypropylene glycol absorbs water, makes spicy flavors more pronounced.
> Both are FDA approved in trace amounts



Tell ya what apeman, why don't I make you a cake with some prestone 100% and send it to you. That would solve a lot of my my problems . . . . . . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 9, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> A couple thousand lbs of shredded moose guts spread out over the yard sounds sorta nasty -over the top and a down rite helluva mess  to clean up to me. i will stick to bottle rockets.


I wasn't suggesting you do such a thing. I was replying to Josh's question about making the explosive DIY. You're in a bit of a pickle I don't envy you.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 9, 2014)

I've read that meese(more than one moose, right?) are attracted to burls... Kinda like those pigs in France that root out truffles...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 9, 2014)

I still think this would be the best way to resolve this issue.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 8


----------



## Brink (Nov 9, 2014)

A Majestic Moose once bit my sister ... 

No realli! She was Karving her initials on the møøse 
with the sharpened end of an interspace tøøthbrush given 
her by Svenge - her brother-in-law - an Oslo dentist and 
star of many Norwegian møvies: "The Høt Hands of an Oslo 
Dentist", "Fillings of Passion", "The Huge Mølars of Horst 
Nordfink".


----------



## Sprung (Nov 9, 2014)

I think Rodney's got the best solution to Mike's problem.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## kazuma78 (Nov 9, 2014)

Where im from it should be easy to get those components. Lots of farming there. Im sure I could order the aluminum powder somewhere


----------



## Brink (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't think moose like sausage

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Brink have you had surgery? Your top looks a lot tighter! I have never ask them. Coarse we don't have them in Texas.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 9, 2014)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Brink have you had surgery? Your top looks a lot tighter! I have never ask them. Coarse we don't have them in Texas.



Body by Victoria padded perfect coverage bra

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2014)

Brink said:


> A Majestic Moose once bit my sister ...
> 
> No realli! She was Karving her initials on the møøse
> with the sharpened end of an interspace tøøthbrush given
> ...



That sounds like a flying circus or something.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 9, 2014)

Kevin said:


> That sounds like a flying circus or something.



Next thing you know there will be Llamas in the yard...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 9, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I wasn't suggesting you do such a thing. I was replying to Josh's question about making the explosive DIY. You're in a bit of a pickle I don't envy you.




I knew you were not- The picture crossed my mind though.


----------



## EricJS (Nov 10, 2014)

I love your backyard pets, Mike. I believe it's time for you to invest in a really big deep freezer. May as well take advantage of the circumstances: "Trade 15 lbs Moose Steaks for MFRB of Burl....."

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CodyS (Nov 10, 2014)

Why not chuck a saddle on them? LOL

You'd save on gas money at least.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 10, 2014)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> Why not chuck a saddle on them? LOL
> 
> You'd save on gas money at least.



She is as big as a horse but I am not quite sure she is saddle broke- I will leave that for some one younger  Like YOU>>>>>>>>> I will film it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Next thing you know there will be Llamas in the yard...



And killer rabbits. Break out the Holy Hand grenade!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CodyS (Nov 10, 2014)

Americans and explosives hey lol


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 10, 2014)

Kevin said:


> And killer rabbits. Break out the Holy Hand grenade!




Oh well, He can always bite them to death if all else fails..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Oh well, He can always bite them to death if all else fails..



You mean 'gum them' to death he don't wanna hurt them expensive falsies.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 10, 2014)

Kevin said:


> You mean 'gum them' to death he don't wanna hurt them expensive falsies.



 Not funny- those are some of the parts that start falling off first.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 10, 2014)

I asked an acquaintance who lives in Alaska part of the year. He said to try Plantskydd. It is a bone meal based organic fertilizer that will repel deer, rabbits and moose. Not very expensive. It degrades and needs to be replaced about every 3-4 months. He said be aggressive because once moose decide that an area is part of their territory and it goes over one or two seasons, they attract other moose (plural?? mooses, mice?).

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 10, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Next thing you know there will be Llamas in the yard...


Hopefully it's Ralph the wonder llama


Kevin said:


> And killer rabbits. Break out the Holy Hand grenade!


Not any killer rabbit will do.
Only the Killer Rabbit of Caerbannog.


----------



## SENC (Nov 10, 2014)

I just bought out all the Plantskyyd in Washington, Idaho and eastern Oregon (it is illegal in Canada, what isn't?).

Mike, I'll trade you some for a lifetime supply of maple and walnut burl and curl.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 10, 2014)

SENC said:


> I just bought out all the Plantskyyd in Washington, Idaho and eastern Oregon (it is illegal in Canada, what isn't?).
> 
> Mike, I'll trade you some for a lifetime supply of maple and walnut burl and curl.




let me see now- price of maple and walnut burl just doubled to NC. We have used it- lion dung- deer begone and assorted other products- they get used to it. I would take pics of the deer but I do not want to buy a wide angle lens - they are that close. shot one the other day at 25 feet with the slingshot 3 times and It only looked up. Anything under 25 caliber is probably a waste of time. I am thinking of ax throwing- I could have bagged that moose....


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 10, 2014)

Are you in city limits? Replacing lead shot with rock salt in a 12 gauge shell proved to be quite the deterrent for pesky animals back when I was younger and living on the farm.


----------



## SENC (Nov 10, 2014)

Crossbow, Mike, crossbow.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 10, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Are you in city limits? Replacing lead shot with rock salt in a 12 gauge shell proved to be quite the deterrent for pesky animals back when I was younger and living on the farm.



I have thrown a hatchet 30 ft- wacked a deer in the side of the head- rang his bell but he just walked off. The bottle rockets- I land them on deer laying down and they do not get up. In the next month- the rut they will kill 30 of them on 2 miles of road. These are not normal deer- they are tame deer. The pellet gun does not work either.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 10, 2014)

I am thinking hang a aired up balloon green maybe with a lot of powdered red pepper and paprika powder and hang it from a tree limb they like to eat from. When said critter gets close to balloon shoot balloon with BB gun and hopefully Moose will get nose full and not be back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 10, 2014)

SENC said:


> Crossbow, Mike, crossbow.



I have neighbors that like the woodland creatures - I do not think they would approved of the critters bleeding out in their front yard and with my luck that is right where they would go.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Maybe you could have Brink pee in your yard and on a few trees!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Second thought Moose and Deer aint that bad!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 10, 2014)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Second thought Moose and Deer aint that bad!!!




I agree I would rather have them then some monkey @Brink hanging around - but then again maybe I could get him working on these table slabs I have .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 10, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> I have neighbors that like the woodland creatures - I do not think they would approved of the critters bleeding out in their front yard and with my luck that is right where they would go.


Are you living in a greenie weenie commune, Mike?


----------



## Brink (Nov 10, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> I agree I would rather have them then some monkey @Brink hanging around - but then again maybe I could get him working on these table slabs I have .



I can't work on slabs with stupid monkeys around.



SENC said:


> Are you living in a greenie weenie commune, Mike?



Some topical ointment might clear that up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 10, 2014)

SENC said:


> Are you living in a greenie weenie commune, Mike?



Most would like the freezer full- one acre lots so we have room but my neighbor across the street was telling Kathie how cut the skunks were as I was disposing of them in the back yard every morning. Neighbor at the end of the block had a great Idea for the deer. We all get paintball guns- pick a color and see who can get the most hits but the thought of psychedelic colored deer probably would not have settled well with 10% of the neighbors. Sure would have been fun though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 10, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Most would like the freezer full- one acre lots so we have room but my neighbor across the street was telling Kathie how cut the skunks were as I was disposing of them in the back yard every morning. Neighbor at the end of the block had a great Idea for the deer. We all get paintball guns- pick a color and see who can get the most hits but the thought of psychedelic colored deer probably would not have settled well with 10% of the neighbors. Sure would have been fun though.


See how cute she thinks they are when you dispose of them in her front yard!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 10, 2014)

SENC said:


> See how cute she thinks they are when you dispose of them in her front yard!




We were over run with skunks Garbage day was thursday- shot the first one on friday 90 degree weather- put it in garbage can  by the next thursday it was horrible. Learned quickly to bury them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 11, 2014)

Mike, I will send my friend over. He will stomp the livin bat guana out of any pesky problems.

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/HPIM0775_zps88f9f8dd.jpg

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 11, 2014)

thanks Neil- Now that is a pesky critter..........


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> I agree I would rather have them then some monkey @Brink hanging around



See he likes both, he just wants the moose to come first _then_ the monkey. Those  guys are sure set in their ways.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

